# Guides in the Keys



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry I cant help but I am planning on doing the same thing when the weather warms up a bit. Hoping to find a guide before I go also.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Steven Impallomeni 305-292-9837

Capt. Tony Murphy keylimey.com

Holeman Brothers


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hit up my boy Capt. Luke Kelly of Lower Keys Flats Fishing ... Super hard working and very fishy dude. He's based out of Sugar Loaf but guide out of KW also. Google his name you'll find his website there. Good guy and very laid back!!!


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks guys. Looks like I've got a few phone calls to make!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have fished with all three guys on my list and all are top-notch pros. Steven is a Conch since he was in diapers. 

Capt. RT Trossett is one of the deans of KW fishing, but he stays pretty well booked. Believe RT's son is guiding now also.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Zika said:


> Have fished with all three guys on my list and all are top-notch pros. Steven is a Conch since he was in diapers.
> 
> Capt. RT Trossett is one of the deans of KW fishing, but he stays pretty well booked. Believe RT's son is guiding now also.


Thanks Zika, I'm definitely going to reach out to Steve to see what his schedule is looking like. Hopefully someone will have an opening for us.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The lower, middle, and upper keys are very different fisheries.

If I were going to be in Key West proper, I'd reach out to the guys at The Angling Company. If Cody is there, he can point you in the right direction. https://anglingcompany.com/


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

All my referrals were for Key West-based guides.

I am a Conch, by the way, born at the former USN Hospital there.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Captain Pat Bracher, Overtime Charters. 305-745-3408. He's been at it a long time down in the lower Keys.


----------



## SC_SeaCraft86 (Nov 15, 2017)

Brandon Cyr is one of the best down in Key West. Really fun guy who catches a bunch of fish. 

305-797-5076


----------



## AquariusII (Oct 9, 2015)

Nother vote for Luke kelly...been fishing with him years...


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

AquariusII said:


> Nother vote for Luke kelly...been fishing with him years...


Unfortunately for me Luke is going to be out of service the week I'm down. Ended up booking through the Angling Company because I couldn't seem to get hold of anyone else.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

For Islamorada area Camp Walker of Catalyst Charters is a great guide and great dude.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

jbnc said:


> Unfortunately for me Luke is going to be out of service the week I'm down. Ended up booking through the Angling Company because I couldn't seem to get hold of anyone else.


How did this go and who did you fish with?


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

brokeoff said:


> How did this go and who did you fish with?


Angling Company set us up with Capt. John Benvenuto. We started off looking for tarpon and then went after cuda's on fly and light tackle. Only managed to land one cuda since none wanted to cooperate but we had an absolute blast. It was awesome watching the cuda's chase flies and lures up to within a foot of the boat. John is possibly one of the nicest people I've ever met, definitely recommend him if anyone's looking to go after cuda's as they are his specialty.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Very cool. Thanks.


----------

